# Best Bully In the country?



## Yambeezy

*Looking for best kennel for American bullies in California?*

In looking to finally get a papered dog. Always had pitbulls/bullies my whole life. Can anyone recommended a good place preferable in California.

I like the looks of American bullies, not the overly short bowed leg kind but the short brutes that look like there on HGH. I like the blue tri colors too. I found blue tri's but there all the way on the other side if the country. I live in San Francisco.

If any can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it thanks


----------



## Coyne1981

Yambeezy said:


> In looking to finally get a papered dog. Always had pitbulls/bullies my whole life. Can anyone recommended a good place preferable in California.
> 
> I like the looks of American bullies, not the overly short bowed leg kind but the short brutes that look like there on HGH. I like the blue tri colors too. I found blue tri's but there all the way on the other side if the country. I live in San Francisco.
> 
> If any can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it thanks


Shipping is usually only $200-$300 anywhere in the US. On top of that if you want a good bloodline expect at LEAST $2000 just for the dog. If your worried about $200 for shipping, then just go to the shelter and get a dog. Breeders that I know about that have quality bullies are:

: BLUE LEGACY PITS : Bully blue pitbull puppies for sale - Tri Color Pitbulls for sale - XXL, Extreme, Pocket Tricolor Pitbull Bully pit
New England Gotti Line : American Pitbull Terrier Bully Breeders, Studs, Kennel, Puppies

just my experience. im sure there is more.


----------



## Yambeezy

Coyne1981 said:


> Shipping is usually only $200-$300 anywhere in the US. On top of that if you want a good bloodline expect at LEAST $2000 just for the dog. If your worried about $200 for shipping, then just go to the shelter and get a dog. Breeders that I know about that have quality bullies are:
> 
> : BLUE LEGACY PITS : Bully blue pitbull puppies for sale - Tri Color Pitbulls for sale - XXL, Extreme, Pocket Tricolor Pitbull Bully pit
> New England Gotti Line : American Pitbull Terrier Bully Breeders, Studs, Kennel, Puppies
> 
> just my experience. im sure there is more.


Not worried bout shipping. I just want to see the dog in person. What if I get ripped off. Get sent the wrong dog or something. Money is not the issue it's more of a feel safe with my money issue if that makes any sense


----------



## Yambeezy

Any body ever heard bout 925 kennels in Antioch ca? Are they well know in the bully word


----------



## Coyne1981

Yambeezy said:


> Any body ever heard bout 925 kennels in Antioch ca? Are they well know in the bully word


If you think this is an american bully then yes! Your good! :hammer:


----------



## Yambeezy

Coyne1981 said:


> If you think this is an american bully then yes! Your good! :hammer:


What's wrong with that one. He looks cool. I like them short but hate wen there legs bow out


----------



## Carriana

Yambeezy said:


> Any body ever heard bout 925 kennels in Antioch ca? Are they well know in the bully word


Are you looking for pockets? I see their breeding stock are all down from Dax, who is a very well known bully, and my understanding a grch. I personally don't care for Dax, but that's just my opinion. Obviously there are enough judges out there who liked him...


----------



## Coyne1981

Carriana said:


> Are you looking for pockets? I see their breeding stock are all down from Dax, who is a very well known bully, and my understanding a grch. I personally don't care for Dax, but that's just my opinion. Obviously there are enough judges out there who liked him...


Lol. Dax owner and breeder Ed shephard is now banned from UKC. You guys kill me. Do your homework. This is what is killing the american bully breed. Those are NOT american bullys! They are crap bred from pugs and who knows what else.

United Kennel Club: Suspension Notice


----------



## Carriana

He's not an american bully because he was banned from the ukc? Are you joking? He was banned from the ukc as an apbt. Dax is an abkc grand champion. Abkc is still the first registry for american bullies and only registry that offers conformation shows for the breed. If you want to question whether he is bully or not, take it up with the abkc.


----------



## Coyne1981

Carriana said:


> He's not an american bully because he was banned from the ukc? Are you joking? He was banned from the ukc as an apbt. Dax is an abkc grand champion. Abkc is still the first registry for american bullies and only registry that offers conformation shows for the breed. If you want to question whether he is bully or not, take it up with the abkc.


Ed Shepherd Banned From UKC.

"In previous post I spoke highly about Ed Shepherd's dogs and my admiration for them. Well today I found out that Mr Shepherd has been banned from registering his dogs with UKC. To me a UKC banning comes as no surprise, because if UKC really does it's homework, it would discover that most dogs in their database are mixed with something. What surprises me is that they used Mr.Shepherd as an example.
Ed Shepherd One Step Ahead
.
It would almost seem that Ed Shepherd saw this coming, because weeks before, he launched his own new registry "US Bully Registry" or USBR, a registry in which he hopes to register many different breeds of Bulldogs including some of the newer breeds such as Shorty Bulls, Exotic Bullies and Bandogges.
What Paperwork Is Accepted By USBR
In case you are wondering what paperwork is accepted by the USBR, here is the present list. UKC AKC ADBA ABKC BBCR IBKC UBKC .
On USBR's website, it states that if you do not see your dog's registered paperwork on the previous list, that you can contact them for further information.
Dax Dogs Need To Switch Now!

For owners with Daxline dogs or any dogs with Dax blood that is registered with the UKC, it would make perfect sense to go ahead and register your dog with USBR NOW. Your kennel's future could depend on it. Before I go further, this topic was not written to support or denounce Mr Shepherd or his new venture. It just makes sense to me, based on how many dogs are falsely papered for us not to put all of our hopes in one basket.
Did Mr.Shepherd Cheat On His Paperwork?

He probably did, but so too have tens of thousands of other dog owners and breeders. Cheating and scamming is not good. It's wrong greedy and selfish. I have learned in this life that whatever you do always comes around. That's why I do GOOD and do GOD!
In the end, for whatever reason Mr Shepherd was expelled from UKC, it really does not matter that much any way. there are too many registries out there willing to take up UKC's slack.On the other hand, I commend UKC for not taking sides and doing what they feel is right to bring the dogs back to where they need to be."

I am so happy the UKC put their foot down with his paper hanging ass..
Because you know this thing doesnt look like ANY APBT

Read more: DAX and Ed Shepard BANNED from UKC

I could register a chihuahua with abkc. And I'll bet on it. 
woooooo rahhhhhh abkc. They are doing a great job too. NOT!!!!


----------



## Yambeezy

Carriana said:


> Are you looking for pockets? I see their breeding stock are all down from Dax, who is a very well known bully, and my understanding a grch. I personally don't care for Dax, but that's just my opinion. Obviously there are enough judges out there who liked him...


Yea I like pockets. I luv the bully max dog looks in the add that keeps popping up


----------



## Yambeezy

So I guess 925 kennels is off my list. I don't want to be band from the ukc.


----------



## Yambeezy

How bout Bay Area gotti kennels? Any famous dogs in there line? I don't really know alot about champion dogs and Wut not. I heard about Juan gotti tho. He was cool


----------



## Carriana

Coyne1981 said:


> Ed Shepherd Banned From UKC.
> 
> "In previous post I spoke highly about Ed Shepherd's dogs and my admiration for them. Well today I found out that Mr Shepherd has been banned from registering his dogs with UKC. To me a UKC banning comes as no surprise, because if UKC really does it's homework, it would discover that most dogs in their database are mixed with something. What surprises me is that they used Mr.Shepherd as an example.
> Ed Shepherd One Step Ahead
> .
> It would almost seem that Ed Shepherd saw this coming, because weeks before, he launched his own new registry "US Bully Registry" or USBR, a registry in which he hopes to register many different breeds of Bulldogs including some of the newer breeds such as Shorty Bulls, Exotic Bullies and Bandogges.
> What Paperwork Is Accepted By USBR
> In case you are wondering what paperwork is accepted by the USBR, here is the present list. UKC AKC ADBA ABKC BBCR IBKC UBKC .
> On USBR's website, it states that if you do not see your dog's registered paperwork on the previous list, that you can contact them for further information.
> Dax Dogs Need To Switch Now!
> 
> For owners with Daxline dogs or any dogs with Dax blood that is registered with the UKC, it would make perfect sense to go ahead and register your dog with USBR NOW. Your kennel's future could depend on it. Before I go further, this topic was not written to support or denounce Mr Shepherd or his new venture. It just makes sense to me, based on how many dogs are falsely papered for us not to put all of our hopes in one basket.
> Did Mr.Shepherd Cheat On His Paperwork?
> 
> He probably did, but so too have tens of thousands of other dog owners and breeders. Cheating and scamming is not good. It's wrong greedy and selfish. I have learned in this life that whatever you do always comes around. That's why I do GOOD and do GOD!
> In the end, for whatever reason Mr Shepherd was expelled from UKC, it really does not matter that much any way. there are too many registries out there willing to take up UKC's slack.On the other hand, I commend UKC for not taking sides and doing what they feel is right to bring the dogs back to where they need to be."
> 
> I am so happy the UKC put their foot down with his paper hanging ass..
> Because you know this thing doesnt look like ANY APBT
> 
> Read more: DAX and Ed Shepard BANNED from UKC
> 
> I could register a chihuahua with abkc. And I'll bet on it.
> woooooo rahhhhhh abkc. They are doing a great job too. NOT!!!!


Look, I'm not going to argue with you about the merits and downfalls of the abkc. I stated I don't care for Dax (or any extreme for that matter). I'm not really sure what you're getting at with this whole copy and paste here.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

as far as bullys goes who gives a rats ass about the UKC? If your gonna keep a bully be more concerned about the ABKC. Its a well know fact bully's are mutts anyways dave wilson isn't snitching any of his boys out for hanging papers. Further more im sure the UKC has a hidden agenda taking on bullys how are you going to actually trust the UKC to not F  up when wilson went on record and said he wasn't calling any one out.

And mixed with a pug? a fat ass bull dog I can see but a pug? if you have info to back up that statement please provide it


----------



## Coyne1981

I apologize. I should have just stated my own opinion from the beginning. I dont think dax or miagi or any other little freak dog should be considered an american bully. I am bias. I'll admit that. However, Im 100 percent sure ABKC allows that nonsense for the $$. Its a shame. I dont agree with ABDA or UKC registering bullys as APBT either! They are not. And I hope to god, dax and miagi will be classified as a different breed than the dogs I own. Just like any owner of an APBT would feel about having american bullys classified as the same as them.


----------



## Carriana

Coyne1981 said:


> I apologize. I should have just stated my own opinion from the beginning. I dont think dax or miagi or any other little freak dog should be considered an american bully. I am bias. I'll admit that. However, Im 100 percent sure ABKC allows that nonsense for the $$. Its a shame. I dont agree with ABDA or UKC registering bullys as APBT either! They are not. And I hope to god, dax and miagi will be classified as a different breed than the dogs I own. Just like any owner of an APBT would feel about having american bullys classified as the same as them.


Thank you for clarifying. I don't necessarily disagree, I don't care for the extremes myself. I especially don't care for the continuing trend of breeding dogs with extremely exaggerated features (elbows out, swayed back, chest dipping almost all the way to the floor) as those dogs aren't functional but yet they sell for big $$$. That's not necessarily the AKBC's fault though as they aren't policing the dogs (as with any registry). I know that some of these types do place and CH out at ABKC sanctioned shows, and that's unfortunate and something I hope will not continue to happen.

I plan to show my girl when she gets old enough and I would like to get her into some kind of dog sport such as dock diving. As bully owners all we can do is do right by our own dogs and set an example for the bully community.


----------



## BullyGal

The famousness of the dogs in the pedigree doesn't mean CRAP. Most often the famous dogs are the really crappy ones. What you want to look for in a pedigree is CONSISTENCY! Don't look at the names, just look at the dog itself. If the dogs in the pedigree are what you are looking for, then go for it. Just don't get hung up on hype. Fador (The Bully Max dog) is not as awesome as he appears in that Ad.


----------



## Carriana

BullyGal said:


> The famousness of the dogs in the pedigree doesn't mean CRAP. Most often the famous dogs are the really crappy ones. What you want to look for in a pedigree is CONSISTENCY! Don't look at the names, just look at the dog itself. If the dogs in the pedigree are what you are looking for, then go for it. Just don't get hung up on hype. Fador (The Bully Max dog) is not as awesome as he appears in that Ad.


Great point and post!


----------



## Coyne1981

Carriana said:


> Thank you for clarifying. I don't necessarily disagree, I don't care for the extremes myself. I especially don't care for the continuing trend of breeding dogs with extremely exaggerated features (elbows out, swayed back, chest dipping almost all the way to the floor) as those dogs aren't functional but yet they sell for big $$$. That's not necessarily the AKBC's fault though as they aren't policing the dogs (as with any registry). I know that some of these types do place and CH out at ABKC sanctioned shows, and that's unfortunate and something I hope will not continue to happen.
> 
> I plan to show my girl when she gets old enough and I would like to get her into some kind of dog sport such as dock diving. As bully owners all we can do is do right by our own dogs and set an example for the bully community.


Were on the same page my friend!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Coyne1981 said:


> I'll admit that. However, Im 100 percent sure ABKC allows that nonsense for the $$. Its a shame.


Loyalty to his people over loyalty to HIS breed couldn't agree more

Also to op I personally would stay away from gotti dogs and try to stick with R.E.


----------



## ames

Coyne1981 said:


> However, Im 100 percent sure ABKC allows that nonsense for the $$. Its a shame.


I think that's ALL registries lol


----------



## Coyne1981

BullyGal said:


> The famousness of the dogs in the pedigree doesn't mean CRAP. Most often the famous dogs are the really crappy ones. What you want to look for in a pedigree is CONSISTENCY! Don't look at the names, just look at the dog itself. If the dogs in the pedigree are what you are looking for, then go for it. Just don't get hung up on hype. Fador (The Bully Max dog) is not as awesome as he appears in that Ad.


Agree! Did you see the ped for the breeding im interested in? No dax, no miagi, lol! Almost the same ped as one of my boys. Thats why im thinking about it.


----------



## angelbaby

Dax is a trainwreck titled or not. Titles do not make a dog nor does a pedigree full of big names. I would check out AKC French Bulldog, Blue ABKC Champion Razors Edge American Bullies Bullys Pit Bulls Gomez Bullys Gomezpits in Southern California CA Syl is in cali and would be an easy enough kennel to go check in person. She has produced many and owns / shows and breeds titled dogs. Another california based kennel I would buy from is this one Razors Nation Kennels . if your looking for a quality bully either of those kennels would have what you need / want.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

To the OP ... I too am from NorCal. I tried to look around for u but didn't find anything that seemed reputable. What kind of radius do u have for looking for a pup?


----------



## Yambeezy

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> To the OP ... I too am from NorCal. I tried to look around for u but didn't find anything that seemed reputable. What kind of radius do u have for looking for a pup?


I mean I'm willing to drive a long ways. Nuthin to outrageous. I'm would do as far as L.A for example


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yambeezy said:


> I mean I'm willing to drive a long ways. Nuthin to outrageous. I'm would do as far as L.A for example


ok... cuz im thinkin of a kennel i just cant remember the name.. but i think they are down in the LA area


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> ok... cuz im thinkin of a kennel i just cant remember the name.. but i think they are down in the LA area


actually this is the place.... .:Suarez Bulls Kennels:. news.htm

now i fully do NOT agree with the saying they have on the page "the ultimate american pit bull terrier" as these dogs are FAR from APBT..... but i think these are the kinds of dogs ur lookin for


----------



## Yambeezy

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> actually this is the place.... .:Suarez Bulls Kennels:.**** news.htm
> 
> now i fully do NOT agree with the saying they have on the page "the ultimate american pit bull terrier" as these dogs are FAR from APBT..... but i think these are the kinds of dogs ur lookin for


Thanks ima check them out


----------



## Yambeezy

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> actually this is the place.... .:Suarez Bulls Kennels:.**** news.htm
> 
> now i fully do NOT agree with the saying they have on the page "the ultimate american pit bull terrier" as these dogs are FAR from APBT..... but i think these are the kinds of dogs ur lookin for


Yup that's the look I'm goin for thanx for the tip. Now it's time to plan a road trip


----------



## KMdogs

angelbaby said:


> Dax is a trainwreck titled or not. Titles do not make a dog nor does a pedigree full of big names. I would check out AKC French Bulldog, Blue ABKC Champion Razors Edge American Bullies Bullys Pit Bulls Gomez Bullys Gomezpits in Southern California CA Syl is in cali and would be an easy enough kennel to go check in person. She has produced many and owns / shows and breeds titled dogs. Another california based kennel I would buy from is this one Razors Nation Kennels . if your looking for a quality bully either of those kennels would have what you need / want.


Gomez link.. are you kidding me? Those dogs look like utter shit, the ones I briefly looked at and you might and the OP might but I don't trust people "breeding" multiple breeds on the same yard...

Further more first thing I saw was UKC Pit Bulls, ABKC Bullies and French... Yeah,.whatever you say..

You said so yourself titles doesn't equal quality yet you say these people have the most titled dogs... Lol

For someone who supposed to be educated and well versed and as.long as you've been around learning I would expect more from you. That's the only reason why I commented as I can't believe you would recommend such BS.


----------



## cEElint

A lot a nice bullies come out of the Central Valley.. not sure if Razors Nation is still here, but look into them

http://www.razorsnationkennel.com/


----------



## angelbaby

Actually KM if you knew ANYTHING about bullys or the community or any breeders you would know Gomez is one of the top kennels . YOU may not like the dogs but let's get serious you have a thing against bullys to begin with yet YOU always seem to want to stick your 2 cents in every bully thread on here. Why don't you go sit on something and twirl ..... jus sayin. 

TO the OP and Lauren stay away from suarez bullys. They used to have an amazing yard and I love their old stuff like paco and gargoyle and victorious but as of lately he has switched up his program and not doing alot more gottti blood mixes to it...Not impressive at all. He tookk what was a very nice clean yard and making it a mess to fit in with the new " In" crowd who likes all these train wrecks. Not a good kennel anymore IMO. but if the OP likes that crap then have at it.


----------



## Pknattsr

I'm a newbie and I was thinking about getting a bully and i was going to buy from atlkingpits that's just my opinion if anyone heard or know anything about this kennel please feel free to chime in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

Pknattsr said:


> I'm a newbie and I was thinking about getting a bully and i was going to buy from atlkingpits that's just my opinion if anyone heard or know anything about this kennel please feel free to chime in
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Im personally not a fan of XL's but if that is your thing I will say I have seen worse.. They have a couple nice ones based on the pictures. I don't like kennels who advertise themselves based on color like they say producers of BLUE pits... I think when you breed strictly for color you overlook other things and sometimes end up with sub par dogs just cause you wanted a certain color. Just know pictures can be altered or flaws hidden so if you are serious about this kennel then go visit them and meet the dogs in person what you see isn't always what you get. Make sure you use a contract too and make sure things are stated in them specifically like health issues , what the breeder will and wont be at fault for. With the Xl's you want to watch the hips in particular. What are you wanting the dog for ? show? pet? breeding?? that will play a rol in if a certain dog is good for you as well. If they come with papers make sure you get papers in hand when you pick the dog up , alot of people get screwed over when it comes to that. overall I can't see alot to pick apart on their dogs , they have some flaws but I have seen way worse in the XL world, just still not my taste in dogs.


----------



## EckoMac

Pknattsr said:


> I'm a newbie and I was thinking about getting a bully and i was going to buy from atlkingpits that's just my opinion if anyone heard or know anything about this kennel please feel free to chime in
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not a good choice. There are far better out there.
No such thing as XXL Blue Pits.

Of the two peds I looked at, one has ICK in it.

What state are you in? some of us may be able to refer you to a better breeder.


----------



## Coyne1981

Pknattsr said:


> I'm a newbie and I was thinking about getting a bully and i was going to buy from atlkingpits that's just my opinion if anyone heard or know anything about this kennel please feel free to chime in
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All I see is "blue nose pitbulls", "blue pits". I wouldnt give those people much credit. They are all different colors first of all. And, anyone who uses "blue nose" as a term in their vocabulary doesnt know jack.


----------



## EckoMac

Coyne1981 said:


> All I see is "blue nose pitbulls", "blue pits". I wouldnt give those people much credit. They are all different colors first of all. And, anyone who uses "blue nose" as a term in their vocabulary doesnt know jack.


:goodpost:


----------



## Coyne1981

EckoMac said:


> :goodpost:


Also, throwing around "purple ribbon" way too much. A sure sign they are trying to make their dogs sound better to people who don't realize "purple ribbon" doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## KMdogs

angelbaby said:


> Actually KM if you knew ANYTHING about bullys or the community or any breeders you would know Gomez is one of the top kennels . YOU may not like the dogs but let's get serious you have a thing against bullys to begin with yet YOU always seem to want to stick your 2 cents in every bully thread on here. Why don't you go sit on something and twirl ..... jus sayin.
> 
> TO the OP and Lauren stay away from suarez bullys. They used to have an amazing yard and I love their old stuff like paco and gargoyle and victorious but as of lately he has switched up his program and not doing alot more gottti blood mixes to it...Not impressive at all. He tookk what was a very nice clean yard and making it a mess to fit in with the new " In" crowd who likes all these train wrecks. Not a good kennel anymore IMO. but if the OP likes that crap then have at it.


Your right.. maybe I don't care for bullies BUT I do and have given props to those who have good looking animals for what they are regardless of what I personally view.

Setting aside that I'm against breeding multiple breeds under the same yard, breeding and knowledge and perfection genetically and purposely is life long, you add another breed to that well.. yeah. You you add another breed to that and your asking for it.

Yeah, I don't like those dogs from Gomez.. but hey, they say they have UKC APBTs as wwrll right on the home page so that IS something I know... APBTS they don't have, registered as such sure but we all know that don't mean it's reality.

Even despite the French and the Bullies, falsely advertising something that is pure imitation does not set well with me. And it shouldn't for anyone. In the ABKC they might be highly regarded, but should they?

That should all be common sense. I've seen good looking American Bullies being used for their intended purpose, hell a little more than their intended purpose. Which is great but if that website is an example of what is highly regarded and those ideals that follow what is advertised is highly regarded well that's a good reason why you don't see me supporting that.

Just saying. Just because a dog has titles, a kennel has a bunch if titles or a kennel is regarded by the masses as a good kennel means little when as you said, titles doesnt equal quality and the mass typical person involved in Bullies are pretty ignorant. No I'm not saying ALL and no I'm not even saying just what I consider good stock, as a whole. For every one person knowledgeable and respectable there's 20 idiots that have no idea what they are doing.

I've had people.in the past on here involved with Bullies and far more supportive with them than I agree with me, some don't including you.. great.

However if anything, the OP and anyone else can read both sides and make their own judgement Andover more research.. it doesn't have to be some back and forth between posts, I'm giving.my opinion on what I've seen and what I feel should matter. What's wrong with that? Nothing.

So relax,.you can support whoever you want and keep giving that advice you feel is appropriate. Doesn't mean I can't as well, sometimes an outside view looking in can be refreshing and allow people to keep looking at things with an open mind for.a bit longer.


----------



## Coyne1981

KMdogs said:


> For every one person knowledgeable and respectable there's 20 idiots that have no idea what they are doing.


This is the problem with the american bully.


----------



## angelbaby

KMdogs said:


> Your right.. maybe I don't care for bullies BUT I do and have given props to those who have good looking animals for what they are regardless of what I personally view.
> 
> Setting aside that I'm against breeding multiple breeds under the same yard, breeding and knowledge and perfection genetically and purposely is life long, you add another breed to that well.. yeah. You you add another breed to that and your asking for it.
> 
> Yeah, I don't like those dogs from Gomez.. but hey, they say they have UKC APBTs as wwrll right on the home page so that IS something I know... APBTS they don't have, registered as such sure but we all know that don't mean it's reality.
> 
> Even despite the French and the Bullies, falsely advertising something that is pure imitation does not set well with me. And it shouldn't for anyone. In the ABKC they might be highly regarded, but should they?
> 
> That should all be common sense. I've seen good looking American Bullies being used for their intended purpose, hell a little more than their intended purpose. Which is great but if that website is an example of what is highly regarded and those ideals that follow what is advertised is highly regarded well that's a good reason why you don't see me supporting that.
> 
> Just saying. Just because a dog has titles, a kennel has a bunch if titles or a kennel is regarded by the masses as a good kennel means little when as you said, titles doesnt equal quality and the mass typical person involved in Bullies are pretty ignorant. No I'm not saying ALL and no I'm not even saying just what I consider good stock, as a whole. For every one person knowledgeable and respectable there's 20 idiots that have no idea what they are doing.
> 
> I've had people.in the past on here involved with Bullies and far more supportive with them than I agree with me, some don't including you.. great.
> 
> However if anything, the OP and anyone else can read both sides and make their own judgement Andover more research.. it doesn't have to be some back and forth between posts, I'm giving.my opinion on what I've seen and what I feel should matter. What's wrong with that? Nothing.
> 
> So relax,.you can support whoever you want and keep giving that advice you feel is appropriate. Doesn't mean I can't as well, sometimes an outside view looking in can be refreshing and allow people to keep looking at things with an open mind for.a bit longer.


So because she owns both frenchys and am bullys she must be mixing them?? I don't see the issue with a kennel having more then one breed, many in the AKC and CKC up here have 2 breeds on their yards and do not mix them. Structure wise Syl has some of the nicest bullys on here yard, there are a couple I don't personally care for but each can have their own opinion when it comes down to class or size in this breed.

To try and discredit her for what she does and has done for this breed is absurd coming from someone not even involved in this breed. I really see no point in you even opening up your big trap when it comes to bullys. You have never owned one nor had your hands onna good one from what it sounds like.

To base an opinion on her yard cause she says UKC apbt .... grow up , it's an old battle that will not end. Personally if all you can pick on about her yard is what she calls them then there must not be much to pick apart.

To the OP I would say if you have FB or anything along those lines join some of the bully pages on there or hit up some of the kennels personally and talk with them. unfortunately there are some on here who DO NOT nor EVER owned an american bully and have very bias opinions against them and no matter what kennel you post up even the 2 I posted ( which are in the top 5 best bully kennels out there ) they will find something to bitch and moan about. I would go to the source, do your research , ask other bully owners trust me we all know the bad kennels and can stear you clear of those. 
You don't ask a vet how to fix your car do you??? Just sayin.


----------



## sharpieblet

Coyne1981 said:


> If you think this is an american bully then yes! Your good! :hammer:


i'm all for everyone having their preferences...but this thing is ugly as sin.

i don't get why people are into the roided dog with bowed legs look really...they look like science projects imho.

nothing against beefy dogs, but sometimes i think these bully 'breeders' like to take things to the extreme just to cater to the dog owners who only want an intimidating look.

/rant sorry i wansn't very helpful OP...

edit: my post isn't against american bullies, i've seen many that look awesome. in case anyone thought i'm against that breed.


----------



## KMdogs

Angel.. re read what I said and stop putting words in my mouth.. where did I say she was mixing them? Any where in that entire post.

Before trying to say I need to grow up you need to quit bring emotional and have a grown up conversation without trying to discredit anything I'm saying because of your own emotions.

Any time we've had this discussion you add more to my words than I actually said , I'm being straight forward and honest in my approach. 

If you have issues with what I'm saying provide me with something to look st or read that disproves my voice, like an adult. Knowledge is key and if you have something to bring to the table that I'm unaware of, without acting all hell bent, do so as I would love to read and see your own side or anyone else's ... 

After all, I raise legitimate concerns not based on a breed but as someone looking at a breeder that is trying to devote a life long journey in three entirely separate breeds for entirely different ends of the spectrum of purpose.

That is hindering to say the least for someone to take on.

What is it they do to keep functionally instilled ability in their UKC.APBT?

What is it they do with their French Bulldogs to keep functionality and health problems intact?

As titles can be dismissive as you mentioned yourself, titled dogs does not equal quality. On a genetic basis what do they do to insure consistency, etc in their American Bullies?

Since you seem to know a great deal about them, I'm sure you could answer all this and more for someone like myself who sees this kennel, what they advertise and the dogs the way I do. Enlightenment me in an adult fashion. You do recommend them so obviously you know something about then. Perhaps I over looked something on the face of it.

So here's my offering for conversation, otherwise....

And to call something it's not considering bsl, all the misinformation passed along on both dogs, wide spectrum differences in functions and genetic positions.. I would say it is a significant deal and irresponsible for an individual, more so as a breeder to mislead and mis label their own stock.. after all, it shows ignorance and the inability to want to steer their buyers or populations in an educated direction.


----------



## Yambeezy

Thanks for all the responses. I guess this forum is lil biased against the American Bully. I love the look of a jacked up pitbull that's shorter than average. To each his own. I hate the bowed out legs tho with the passion. I'm gonna look into Gomez and Suarez


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yambeezy said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I guess this forum is lil biased against the American Bully. I love the look of a jacked up pitbull that's shorter than average. To each his own. I hate the bowed out legs tho with the passion. I'm gonna look into Gomez and Suarez


I definitely have to disagree with you saying this board is bias against bullies... if anything its padded for bullys. Ppl here have everything from shelter mutts to real show apbt and back.


----------



## angelbaby

KM all I say is when you know NOTHING about the kennels I posted why would you open your mouth?? just saying for someone who doesn't own or do anything with a bully why even come in here with your worthless 2 cents??? We all know how you feel about bullys so end it there and stick to your area of expertise..... YOU are the one who seemed to keep talking about the fact she has frenchys , who cares? was my point.... And not emotional at all just annoyed at you always piping up in posts you have nothing to offer. The OP wanted help to look for a bully do you have kennels to recommend? no? then move on. 
OP ya I would stear clear of suarez , you will pay an arm n a leg just based on the kennel name and really if it's any of his new blood it is not worth it. If he has some older stuff still doing things with lines with paco , gargoyle and the other RE dogs he had they are nice the gotti noooo he is going with that bow legged garbage everyone is loving
. 
really check out razors nation the link i gave in my first post they are worth it and in cali as well. If you want to go outside of Cali I can give you a few more links but seeing as you want to go see them im assuming you want them fairly local.


----------



## angelbaby

Just Tap Pits said:


> I definitely have to disagree with you saying this board is bias against bullies... if anything its padded for bullys. Ppl here have everything from shelter mutts to real show apbt and back.


All bully breeds are welcome but I do see where the OP gets this opinion, any bully thread started has non loving bully members coming in starting shit and talking out their asses about shit they don't know.... if a new member can see this why can you not??


----------



## Coyne1981

Yambeezy said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I guess this forum is lil biased against the American Bully. I love the look of a jacked up pitbull that's shorter than average. To each his own. I hate the bowed out legs tho with the passion. I'm gonna look into Gomez and Suarez


My friend, I am a bully owner and 100% for them. I dont believe this forum is bias toward bullies. Some people are not fond of them, but there are a ton of bully owners here. Also, its not hard for someone to dislike bullies when there are people like 925 bullies breeding crap. I guess I should just speak for myself and say, micro, exotic,.....etc... etc... Is crap. What you seem interested in is an "exotic type american bully". If you think the 925 bullies or whatever looks good then fine! To each their own. Stand my bullies next to that one I posted and you are comparing apples to oranges. The breed standard is not there. And to be frank it pisses me off being an owner. It does not seem to be getting any better either. Not your fault. Just my point of view.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm maybe its bcuz of the thread after thread of rumors and derogatory things said about chevy, whopper, and camelot dogs. Bully haters, their threads, and comments get picked apart all the time. Not the same when it comes to whopper, chevy, or cam. The comments and threads get left.

Im with km on this one so dont start there. We all know how I feel... I dont have a problem with them but dont act like they're something they arent or hide the truth behind them. A simple search will see how unbias and padded the site is for bullies and their fanciers (which is fine idc. Yall aint my cup of tea but mine ain't yalls either. Different strokes for different folks)


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> I definitely have to disagree with you saying this board is bias against bullies... if anything its padded for bullys. Ppl here have everything from shelter mutts to real show apbt and back.


The board isn't biased but there damn sure are some members that are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

Princesspaola21 said:


> The board isn't biased but there damn sure are some members that are.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


EXACTLY :goodpost:
and if they are not your cup of tea then why come in when someone is looking for advice and help to find one of these dogs you don't like.....


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ummmm maybe its bcuz of the thread after thread of rumors and derogatory things said about chevy, whopper, and camelot dogs. Bully haters, their threads, and comments get picked apart all the time. Not the same when it comes to whopper, chevy, or cam. The comments and threads get left.
> 
> Im with km on this one so dont start there. We all know how I feel... I dont have a problem with them but dont act like they're something they arent or hide the truth behind them. A simple search will see how unbias and padded the site is for bullies and their fanciers (which is fine idc. Yall aint my cup of tea but mine ain't yalls either. Different strokes for different folks)


Pshh. I love my bullies and I love the big red dogs pretty equally. I just don't have the latter nor do I claim to know my ass from a hole in the ground about them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981

I love bullys and apbt! To DEATH! What I dont love is this. And If you claim this is some form of the breed I own, I dont like you either.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Princesspaola21 said:


> Pshh. I love my bullies and I love the big red dogs pretty equally. I just don't have the latter nor do I claim to know my ass from a hole in the ground about them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey even if you hated them it doesn't change that you and I both have nice animals FOR WHAT THEY ARE. I compliment your dogs bcuz I genuinely like your dogs. They're clean and not over exaggerated or extremely short.

I dont comment or not comment on any dogs bcuz of who owns them. If I dont like ur dog I dont comment if I do I do. Aint the dogs fault who owns it.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hey even if you hated them it doesn't change that you and I both have nice animals FOR WHAT THEY ARE. I compliment your dogs bcuz I genuinely like your dogs. They're clean and not over exaggerated or extremely short.
> 
> I dont comment or not comment on any dogs bcuz of who owns them. If I dont like ur dog I dont comment if I do I do. Aint the dogs fault who owns it.


I feel the same. If I don't like something I don't comment. I like multiple dogs on here that I don't care for the owners lol and I know of people that I really like and I don't care for their dogs. I keep it to myself. One of my good friends breeds Cocker Spaniels. I'm usually real quiet when she talks about dogs. They aren't my cup of tea but I'm not about to down somebody's choice or what they love.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby

Coyne1981 said:


> I love bullys and apbt! To DEATH! What I dont love is this. And If you claim this is some form of the breed I own, I dont like you either.


I agree with you , these "exotics" are garbage . I hate how certain people use these dogs and these people who breed them as the standard for everyone in american bullys. Not all bullys and bully breeders condone this crap....


----------



## KMdogs

angelbaby said:


> EXACTLY :goodpost:
> and if they are not your cup of tea then why come in when someone is looking for advice and help to find one of these dogs you don't like.....


I haven't nothing to offer? Ironically considering I've helped people in this area of which I'm supposed to know little about all because I don't have my head in the ground..

Did I not ask you to educate me and provide your facts in a sincere way?

Same shit with you and others that kiss your ass, you talk and talk but actually provide nothing to the conversation other than mediocre.

Look I asked you sincere questions but as usual you don't deliver, as usual you pit words in my mouth ans as usual you blow it up more than it needs to be to stir the pot and create a divide of which I asked you to help me out with why you recommended such a kennel and what they do.

And you wonder why I don't support the vast majority of the bully world this is a big part of it, inconsistency and all aside it is all the same attitude. Not everyone, but many.

You could of took this opportunity as an adult and helped educate me since you poo obviously have placed yourself above me on the topic and knowledge of the topic.. which if you are great, that's why I asked questions. But when you don't answer and just come back with dramatic BS you don't appear to want to help or be well versed.


----------



## surfer

wow, i can see where a little humility could come in handy right about now,

as far as someone posting, this is a public forum, and as long as you go by the guidelines
anybody can post anything they want. and should be able to, whatever side of the isle your on.

the thing about km, at least what i think, he knows what a 'bulldog' is [was]
and jtp, knows what one is supposed to be like.

so its hard when someone talks about getting this or that, 
then when you ask what bloodline?
they say 'brindle' 
that makes me what to slap the shit out of them.

with the internet there are so many options now, on just the research
to find what your looking for.

but dont be thin skinned, when someone's talkin to you.

we're 'bulldog' people


----------



## KMdogs

And since you want to be childish and not answer my questions like an adult or engage in a conversation other than throwing a fit...

I'll stop giving my 02 cents.


----------



## angelbaby

I don't respond to your questions , I can read around your indirect insults and crap. You are not asking to learn anything you already know it all right??? You are asking to stir the pot and start drama. The thread needs to go back to the OP's question, if you have a good kennel to recommend then post it if you have nothing positive to offer then move along. Anyone else caught bashing bullys or starting drama off topic will be infracted. Bully threads always seem to go this way thanks to the same couple of people it seems.... Keep it civil.


----------



## Yambeezy

angelbaby said:


> The OP wanted help to look for a bully do you have kennels to recommend? no? then move on.
> OP ya I would stear clear of suarez , you will pay an arm n a leg just based on the kennel name and really if it's any of his new blood it is not worth it. If he has some older stuff still doing things with lines with paco , gargoyle and the other RE dogs he had they are nice the gotti noooo he is going with that bow legged garbage everyone is loving
> .
> really check out razors nation the link i gave in my first post they are worth it and in cali as well. If you want to go outside of Cali I can give you a few more links but seeing as you want to go see them im assuming you want them fairly local.


Yikes Suarez wants more than an arm and a leg they want my kidney too. Razors nations look good too I'm check them out too. I was willing to go to L.A from San Francisco that's about a 7 to 8 hour drive. So guess Oregon and nevada wouldn't be out of the picture if the drive wasn't to crazy


----------



## Coyne1981

angelbaby said:


> I don't respond to your questions , I can read around your indirect insults and crap. You are not asking to learn anything you already know it all right??? You are asking to stir the pot and start drama. The thread needs to go back to the OP's question, if you have a good kennel to recommend then post it if you have nothing positive to offer then move along. Anyone else caught bashing bullys or starting drama off topic will be infracted. Bully threads always seem to go this way thanks to the same couple of people it seems.... Keep it civil.


The OP's question. Valid point.


----------



## Coyne1981

Yambeezy said:


> Yikes Suarez wants more than an arm and a leg they want my kidney too. Razors nations look good too I'm check them out too. I was willing to go to L.A from San Francisco that's about a 7 to 8 hour drive. So guess Oregon and nevada wouldn't be out of the picture if the drive wasn't to crazy


Out of curiosity how much did they want?


----------



## angelbaby

LOL ya I looked at suarez years ago when I was looking for a new pup and the prices scared me off too lol... I spent alot on my boy but nothing compared to what they wanted.. I honestly don't know many breeders in the NW that I would look at , I know a couple in Texas , ATL , NM those areas that I would go to and one in Florida. as far as Cali I would stick to those two I already gave you... Talk to them though they may have some they can refer you too as well , both kennels I would trust their recommendations.


----------



## BullyGal

One thing I can recommend is hitting up an ABKC or RKC show. I believe there is one coming up in Oregon next Saturday. You will be able to walk around and kennels fairly local to the area will have booths set up and you can check out their dogs and all that good stuff. I'm not sure how far away Saint Helens, OR is from you though.


----------



## Yambeezy

Coyne1981 said:


> My friend, I am a bully owner and 100% for them. I dont believe this forum is bias toward bullies. Some people are not fond of them, but there are a ton of bully owners here. Also, its not hard for someone to dislike bullies when there are people like 925 bullies breeding crap. I guess I should just speak for myself and say, micro, exotic,.....etc... etc... Is crap. What you seem interested in is an "exotic type american bully". If you think the 925 bullies or whatever looks good then fine! To each their own. Stand my bullies next to that one I posted and you are comparing apples to oranges. The breed standard is not there. And to be frank it pisses me off being an owner. It does not seem to be getting any better either. Not your fault. Just my point of view.


After looking at the other kennels people suggested i would hav to say 925 wouldn't be for me.


----------



## Princesspaola21

BullyGal said:


> One thing I can recommend is hitting up an ABKC or RKC show. I believe there is one coming up in Oregon next Saturday. You will be able to walk around and kennels fairly local to the area will have booths set up and you can check out their dogs and all that good stuff. I'm not sure how far away Saint Helens, OR is from you though.


Good post!! Shows are a great place to find breeders. Most breeders like to talk about their dogs and their program and that is an excellent place to find lots of breeders of all different styles of bullies all in one place.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yambeezy

Coyne1981 said:


> Out of curiosity how much did they want?


$3500 to $5000


----------



## Just Tap Pits

surfer said:


> wow, i can see where a little humility could come in handy right about now,
> 
> as far as someone posting, this is a public forum, and as long as you go by the guidelines
> anybody can post anything they want. and should be able to, whatever side of the isle your on.
> 
> the thing about km, at least what i think, he knows what a 'bulldog' is [was]
> and jtp, knows what one is supposed to be like.
> 
> so its hard when someone talks about getting this or that,
> then when you ask what bloodline?
> they say 'brindle'
> that makes me what to slap the shit out of them.
> 
> with the internet there are so many options now, on just the research
> to find what your looking for.
> 
> but dont be thin skinned, when someone's talkin to you.
> 
> we're 'bulldog' people


Hey hey my first surfer shout out!!!!!! Thanks bro.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yambeezy said:


> $3500 to $5000


Not that I bully shop often but 2500- 5000 seems to he the standard going rate. (Exceptions apply so dnt jump dwn my throat about your $500 puppies)


----------



## Coyne1981

Just Tap Pits said:


> Not that I bully shop often but 2500- 5000 seems to he the standard going rate. (Exceptions apply so dnt jump dwn my throat about your $500 puppies)


Yeah, that seems about right. I think you are going to have an issue with limiting yourself to a kennel you want to visit. I completely understand where you are coming from and believe that is the best way to do it. But, that may be tough.


----------



## Yambeezy

Just Tap Pits said:


> Not that I bully shop often but 2500- 5000 seems to he the standard going rate. (Exceptions apply so dnt jump dwn my throat about your $500 puppies)


I'm willing to spend $1500 to $2500 I didn't they were so expensive. I never bought papered dog before


----------



## BullyGal

Princesspaola21 said:


> Good post!! Shows are a great place to find breeders. Most breeders like to talk about their dogs and their program and that is an excellent place to find lots of breeders of all different styles of bullies all in one place.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly. And if they are good they will have business cards, and binders of what they've produced or own that weren't at the show that day.

Plus you can also get a feel for how the shows operate, as they can be quite chaotic for the first timer. Things being shouted out over speakers, dogs barking, people running around like chickens with no head lol. And its fun to sit ring side and pick who you want to get that blue.


----------



## angelbaby

You should have no issue finding a nice bully in that price range. Some advertise alot higher and some get it , most don't but act like they do. I think the fake price tag makes them feel like they are big time breeders when majority aren't. What are you wanting for this dog? show? breeding? just pet? I know alot of kennels will knock a good chunk off the price if it is going for a pet but that requires the dog to be fixed.. so depending on why you want the dog plays a role in it too.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

They have stictly bully boards that are plentiful with breeders and reviews of breeders isnt there? Didnt atomic bully have a board?


----------



## Coyne1981

Yambeezy said:


> I'm willing to spend $1500 to $2500 I didn't they were so expensive. I never bought papered dog before


There are reputable kennels that ship in that price range as well. Just saying. It is an option.


----------



## Yambeezy

angelbaby said:


> You should have no issue finding a nice bully in that price range. Some advertise alot higher and some get it , most don't but act like they do. I think the fake price tag makes them feel like they are big time breeders when majority aren't. What are you wanting for this dog? show? breeding? just pet? I know alot of kennels will knock a good chunk off the price if it is going for a pet but that requires the dog to be fixed.. so depending on why you want the dog plays a role in it too.


First the dog would be my pet but I want to take the dog to shows too. That would be fun


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Check southern pride out... theyre across the country but if I was gonna buy a bully itd be off of grizz or dew drop (I think thats the one. The one with drop in the name)


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> Check southern pride out... theyre across the country but if I was gonna buy a bully itd be off of grizz or dew drop (I think thats the one. The one with drop in the name)


I thought you didn't like the extremes? Dew Drop is an extreme lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Princesspaola21 said:


> I thought you didn't like the extremes? Dew Drop is an extreme lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not compared to myagi or dax....lol oh yeah theyre exotics.... idk about all the classes but I know a dog I like when I see it. Quit busting my balls you byb


----------



## BullyGal

This is from the homepage of Southern Pride.
"We have produced Our American Bully pitbull puppies from top American Bully pit bull bloodlines such as Razors Edge and Gotti line. As a American Bully Pitbull breeders, we specialize in both Blue nose pitbulls for sale as well as Blue fawn, tricolor Bully pitbulls for sale. ABKC champion Dew Drop, ABKC Champion Grizz and ABKC Grand Champion Blade puppies for sale are huge in bone with the biggest heads and very wide in the chest. Our Blue Pitbull kennel is nationally recognized as having some of the finest Blue nose Pitbulls in the world. I truly believe that if you are looking for a Pitbull puppy for sale you will not find better blue Pitbull kennels anywhere. "

They're making up a new breed. American Bully Pitbulls lol. And they are constantly saying blue pitbull through out the whole website.

And this "HOME TO More ABKC Champions 
and Grand Champions, than ANY other kennel in the world! "

Is a LIE. They have like 3... There are kennels that have WAY more


----------



## Coyne1981

BullyGal said:


> This is from the homepage of Southern Pride.
> "We have produced Our American Bully pitbull puppies from top American Bully pit bull bloodlines such as Razors Edge and Gotti line. As a American Bully Pitbull breeders, we specialize in both Blue nose pitbulls for sale as well as Blue fawn, tricolor Bully pitbulls for sale. ABKC champion Dew Drop, ABKC Champion Grizz and ABKC Grand Champion Blade puppies for sale are huge in bone with the biggest heads and very wide in the chest. Our Blue Pitbull kennel is nationally recognized as having some of the finest Blue nose Pitbulls in the world. I truly believe that if you are looking for a Pitbull puppy for sale you will not find better blue Pitbull kennels anywhere. "
> 
> They're making up a new breed. American Bully Pitbulls lol. And they are constantly saying blue pitbull through out the whole website.
> 
> And this "HOME TO More ABKC Champions
> and Grand Champions, than ANY other kennel in the world! "
> 
> Is a LIE. They have like 3... There are kennels that have WAY more


I hate the "blue nose" quote. Drives me nuts. How about carolina bully farms? Im not too familiar but I see your from down that way BullyGal. I know they have a ton of youtube videos and such which is nice rather than just pics.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Wasnt the other sites calling theirs blue pitbulls?


----------



## BullyGal

They throw a lot of messed up dogs. Most of their dogs have horrid feet, high straight rears , the list goes on. Some short funky tails too. I hate short tails.
I mean its great that they provide their dogs with so much land and such. But they really shouldn't be breeding. Their star male, Mo Money... has horrid structure.


----------



## BullyGal

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wasnt the other sites calling theirs blue pitbulls?


I think the first couple posted did, yeah. But not Razors Nation or Gomez's kennel. At least not that I saw.


----------



## Coyne1981

BullyGal said:


> They throw a lot of messed up dogs. Most of their dogs have horrid feet, high straight rears , the list goes on. Some short funky tails too. I hate short tails.
> I mean its great that they provide their dogs with so much land and such. But they really shouldn't be breeding. Their star male, Mo Money... has horrid structure.


Good info!


----------



## BullyGal

In case you want to see Mo Money for yourself... his feet make me cringe.

MO MONEY STACK OFFS - CAROLINA BULLY FARMS


----------



## Princesspaola21

BullyGal said:


> In case you want to see Mo Money for yourself... his feet make me cringe.
> 
> MO MONEY STACK OFFS - CAROLINA BULLY FARMS


Gawd I love Denzel.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981

BullyGal said:


> In case you want to see Mo Money for yourself... his feet make me cringe.
> 
> MO MONEY STACK OFFS - CAROLINA BULLY FARMS


sheesh, guess so. And still a champion. Shaking my head.....


----------



## Coyne1981

Well, if your not in a big rush, there is a show in Herald on 9/21 and then one in Woodland on 10/26. Both not far from San Fran. Im sure you could find some good connections there.


----------



## Pknattsr

Thanks for the tips guys I was interested in them but not anymore I have a pup coming in three weeks from an accidental breeding between two dogs but since their not papered she will just be my mutt. I was looking into them because my cousin had one from them and I started asking questions about health testing at 2 years old, any type of shows they are involved, what traits besides color are they breeding for,contracts. Things of that nature that I learned already from all you guys and I didn't get the answer I was looking since they are breeders. Now my pup coming on the first will be a gift so I take it as the dog ended up choosing me IMO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

best advice: theres too many like the ones your getting your dog from.

good they placed ONE puppy, now what happens to the rest????????????

you need to tell him you dont want that POS and if it was an accidental breeeding like you say, which i doubt, do you know how many x's the words 

'accidental breeding' comes up on here????????????
get rid of those people and you'll not have to worry about getting a POS and having to defend it every day of its life.


----------



## Pknattsr

It's family who the dog is coming from and I plan on getting her fixed so that something like this doesn't happen in the future and I do believe it was accidental but I won't give the dog back because then what happens next the next person who gets her might not be responsible and just breed her just for money which I think is wrong anyway. But I do appreciate your opinion thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer

i do have to agree with you on that tho.
once you get one in your hands, like begats like, so
you'll start noticing and hanging around bulldog owners.

then dont be swayed in your thinking. 
there are enuf people out there mass producing these animals,

and believe or not, it makes it hard on the rest of us.

good luck tho,


----------



## Pknattsr

Thanks a lot surfer once I get her ill be posting pics of her growing up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

Yambeezy said:


> In looking to finally get a papered dog. Always had pitbulls/bullies my whole life. Can anyone recommended a good place preferable in California.
> 
> I like the looks of American bullies, not the overly short bowed leg kind but the short brutes that look like there on HGH. I like the blue tri colors too. I found blue tri's but there all the way on the other side if the country. I live in San Francisco.
> 
> If any can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it thanks


Carolina bully farms , they put up video of your pup till they ship it to you and owners of mo money a well known bully in the game


----------



## rocthebully

Coyne1981 said:


> Lol. Dax owner and breeder Ed shephard is now banned from UKC. You guys kill me. Do your homework. This is what is killing the american bully breed. Those are NOT american bullys! They are crap bred from pugs and who knows what else.
> 
> United Kennel Club: Suspension Notice


Dude, its sad but true don't get mad at them , dax and miagi are two of the biggest names in the bully game and ya these dogs are what people think a bully is but that's why there should be only one class but these byb are trying to breed the next freak as we speak, I think the classic and standard class represent the American bully, imo


----------



## rocthebully

angelbaby said:


> All bully breeds are welcome but I do see where the OP gets this opinion, any bully thread started has non loving bully members coming in starting shit and talking out their asses about shit they don't know.... if a new member can see this why can you not??


I agree I've been apart of the hate , but its ok I won't lower myself to there level


----------



## rocthebully

Princesspaola21 said:


> The board isn't biased but there damn sure are some members that are.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


EXACTLY! That's so true


----------

